# tattoos?



## millroy (Feb 18, 2002)

hey i was just wondering if anyone has any cool tattoos that relate to cooking, or being a chef?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Millroy,

Check out:
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...&threadid=5853

For all the culinary-related tattoos you can handle!!
-Jim


----------



## millroy (Feb 18, 2002)

i just got my culinary tattoo. its my 8th tatttoo and its a chefs knife on th einside of my arm its pretty cool. those of you who have tattoos that are related to cooking id love to see pics of them.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I have a large artichoke tattooed on my upper right thigh.


----------

